# black Friday discount



## Ads_ClioV6

Hi Andrew will you have any deals on as need to stock up on blackfire for Xmas pressies 
Thanks Al


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi Al,

Afraid not, we believe in and offer year around honest deals and allow customers to earn discounts with every purchase.


----------



## Berylburton

DetailedClean said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Afraid not, we believe in and offer year around honest deals and allow customers to earn discounts with every purchase.


Well done, reject this American nonesense.


----------

